# where can I find tags that go on the outside of the tshirt?



## Starvin (Mar 18, 2008)

*Well I was wandering if anyone new where I can find tags that are attached on the outside of the shirt? For ex: on a sleeve.*
*Also would it cost cheaper, because Im using smaller tags or it will cost me the same?*


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Tags??*

Woven labels can be made in any size you want. Minimums usually start at 1,000. Pricing depends on size, # of colors, material, etc.

We use cbflabel.com. 

Also check out labels related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rushordertees (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Tags??*

I would recommend a company in Philadelphia or New jersey called Schatz. Look them up on google, as I know they do great work and they only do label making, it's their business ; )


----------



## Starvin (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Tags??*

Thanks peeps!! Ill look into it.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Tags??*

Are you referring to labels like those found on brands such as Bathing Ape, LRG, Element?

Those are woven labels, and you can easily find those on yellowpages. Minimums
for woven are usually in the 1000 mins range. The lowest I've seen is 800 mins.

A buddy of mine actually uses the same onces he has for the inside label - two birds one stone. Cheaper on the longrun too


----------

